# Looking for work in the South



## jessicabrunino (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Jessica, I am a Canadian Citizen (in the process of obtaining my Italian citizenship) and I am planning to move to the South of Italy at the end of August, beginning of September.

I am an Early Childhood Educator and Social Worker however I am willing to work as an English Teacher, Tutor, Nanny, and am open to other possibilities. I am just anxious to get to the South.

If anyone has any tips, advice, contacts or knows of any job vacancies I would love to hear. 

I would preferably like to be in Sicily or Calabria but I do not want to close any doors so I am open to any part of the South.

Thanks,
Jessica


----------

